
Twitter Has Become a Park Filled with Bats and Perverts - smacktoward
http://nymag.com/following/2016/03/julieanne-smolinski-quitting-twitter.html
======
bootload
_" Technology has essentially ziplined past all the difficult social contract
and legal infrastructure and face-to-face accountability that led us to
negotiate limits on day-to-day expression."_

A diverse twitter workforce might have mitigate this earlier.

